# HDMI capture board for streaming

## pgu

I would like to get a HDMI video/audio capture board which is supported under Linux.

What I would like to do is to capture data from a cable-TV decoder (which has a HDMI output) and stream it out on my LAN so that it can be watched on XBMC clients, or at least using mplayer or similar. 

Any suggestions for such a board and driver/software?

----------

## eccerr0r

As an aside, if the cable-TV decoder has HDCP, are there any HDCP decoders?  I suspect these would be very low key and quite illegal... or at least the media industry sure wants them to be...

----------

## pgu

The signal does not seem to be HDCP decoded out of the decoder. I can still watch TV even if HDCP is disabled. However, it could be that future channels might be HDCP encoded so you have a very good point.

Another option would be to use some device which will transport the HDMI data over ethernet and assemble it back HDMI so I can use the HDCP decoder in the TV. This would of course be a perfect task for a HTPC given the right hardware. Does such a card exists?

----------

## plink212

You could use a hdfury and connect it to a Hauppauge HDPVR

That would do HDMI -> Component -> V4LV2 capture device

It says it even supports HDCP decode

You would then stream that out again using vlc

http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Streaming-V4L

Never tried the hdfury but I use a HDPVR as a capture device off a cable box all the time

----------

## pgu

 *plink212 wrote:*   

> You could use a hdfury and connect it to a Hauppauge HDPVR
> 
> 

 

The Colossus  http://www.hauppauge.com/site/webstore2/webstore_colossus.asp?product=colossus seem to be what I was looking for, but what is hdfury?

----------

